# New hairless rat



## supavillain (May 3, 2007)

Hey I just got a hairless rat for my girlfriends birthday (its both of ours) and his names Buttertubs (inside kinda joke) anyway, he was the only hairless in a tank full of normal rats. Got him home and hes fine, explored his new tank chewed on some of the stuff in there etc. When I try to pick him up and handle him he really doesn't like it, he kind of slinks away from my hand..hes not afraid of me at all but he doesn't like being handled, when I have him in my hands all he does is try to get down from me..I know I shouldn't expect him to be best buds with me after one day..but is this normal? what should I do exactly to get him used to me? and maybe even <3 me  
thanks


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Well first off you probably should go back and pick out a same sex litter mate as a friend. Also make sure you have enough hidey holes and everything to make him feel secure. Tanks usually aren't good to keep rats in as they build up amonia really fast which can damage their delicate lungs. So unless you clean it out everyday or every other day it will be very stinky and harmful to the rat. Also lots of tanks aren't large enough for one rat. A 20 gallon is large enough for one rat, a ten gallon is too small. Hopefully it's a large tank?

Also keep triple antibiotic gel on hand for hairless. They get lots of scratches.

But yeah, those things would make him more comfy. Just pick him up and hold him 20 minutes a day at least and give him some awesome treat when he goes back in his cage that you don't normally give him and he will warm up to you. Lots of pet store rats aren't properly socialised and take some work. Blankets on laps work well. Treats work well. Just keep working on it consistantly and within a week or two you will have a lurver boy <3

But yeah, friends really make them feel more secure as well. Just be sure the cage is big enough before you get one.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

it's normal, he's just shy. mozart is kind of like that, but i just *make* her hang out, and she's already better. i gave her a hoodie to sleep in and it really helped, i think, since all she wanted to do was get in her cage and snuggle away from me under towels. anywho, your ratty doesn't seem skittish or scares, just shy, so i think you have hope! lots of hope!


----------



## eolhC (Apr 22, 2007)

Ive got a hairless rat who is exactly the same! Shes the friendliest rat ive got she isnt shy at all shes the first to run up to you but she doesnt like to be picked up or handled, shes not like my other rats they just snuggle down or just sit on my shoulder, or when i pick them up they dont squirm or struggle but she does I donno why maybe they have sensitive skin or something hmmm maybe its a hairless thing!?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

my double rex (sorta hairless, lol) is the most obnoxious creature on the planet. all she wants to do is know what you're doing, get involved, and generally be in the way all the time. yesterday she discovered my nostrils and spent half an hour with her nose crammed in mine (tickles beyond belief and is a good way to disgust your boyfriend). so i don't know if it's just my tarded ratty, but i don't know if being nakie will make a rat more snuggly and less adventerous.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Definitely get the rattie a buddy! That way he'll have someone to play with when you can't (like three am. 8O )


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I think all of my rats seem to dislike the process of picking them up out of their cage D: After their out, it's all good but that picking up they just seem to hate. My hairless actually seems to be the one that tolerates it the most.

Bastian is getting better. I still have to catch him though. Silly rats.


----------

